# Trying to find out what a RFTE ITALY 36 cal is ?



## usmce4jdw (Jun 30, 2010)

Is a RFTE ITALY 36 cal worth anything?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems to be a modern-made black-powder revolver. Is that correct?
Are there no other markings?
How 'bout a photo?


----------

